# Hi. I'm new.



## fuzzhead_smurf (May 26, 2006)

Hi. I'm new to this forum, and I have seven pigeons. I rescued them all when they were injured. I have Mr. Birdie, Charlie, Steve, Popeye, Fatty, Sqeaky, and Mo. I lost a couple recently, and it was really sad. Silent Bob was born with splayed legs (perpetually doing the splits) and we had to put him down because the hobbling didn't work. I also lost a dove I rescued because I didn't know my pigeons could be murderous, heartless jerks. Do pigeons usually hate doves? Anyway, I'd be happy to tell my pigeons' stories if anyone's interested.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, you will find most everyone loves reading the stories so go for it and we will read, again welcome to Pigeon Talk you have came to the right place to share your stories about pigeons.

Ellen


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry you lost two babies. We know how hard it is as most of us have been through this heartache.
We love to read pigeons stories, so we are looking forward to hear your's.

Welcome to PT, BTW.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fuzzhead_smurf said:


> I also lost a dove I rescued because I didn't know my pigeons could be murderous, heartless jerks. Do pigeons usually hate doves?


No, pigeons do not usually hate doves, and some actually do get along. Pigeons really should not be kept with doves because their size can easily overpower a dove, especially if there was only one dove. The pigeons are not heartless, just too big and it is best to seperate them from any dove.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi fuzzhead_smurf,

Welcome to pigeon talk where we welcome those who appreciate pigeons and story tellers. Start typing away !


----------



## fuzzhead_smurf (May 26, 2006)

Okay. Here are all the stories:

Mr. Birdie has the longest one. I was walking home from school and I realized that I didn't have my house key, so I went to the dentist office across the street. My aunt works there so if I found her, she could open my door. When I got there, I found a pigeon on the sidewalk and I didn't think much of it. When I got closer, it flapped one wing and fell over into the bushes, and I saw it had a broke wing. It turned out my aunt wasn't working that day, so I took the screen off my back window and climbed in. A few days later, I took it to an animal shelter but they told me the pigeon had gangrene in its wound and it wouldn't survive. I didn't believe a word of it and took my pigeon home. The wound healed all by itself, but the vet said it would never fly. A few months later, though, Mr. Birdie was flying all around the house. I kept her (we found out it was her after she laid her first eggs) and now she is my best pal. She has a pigeon diaper and she comes with me on "vacations" (what I call it when we leave the house).

Charlie was a baby Band-tailed pigeon that my mom found at the hotel she works at. He was lying in the parking lot and must have fallen a couple stories to the ground. I hand fed him for a couple days, and soon he could eat for himself. He has the best personality. He growls when he's angry, and he sound like a cuckoo clock when he's happy. Sometimes he puffs up his neck and crackles, to attract a mate. He always makes me smile.

Steve is another misnamed girl. One of my friends found her with a broken wing and I picked her up at his house. She's the most paranoid and skittish, but she's not a good flyer so I can't let her go. She prefers to climb up the ladder in my aviary.

Popeye was another baby, like Charlie. But I found him at a Mexican restaurant and he fell from a window into the cactus bushes. He had a huge scab over one eye, and on his forehead. I hand fed him too, and the scabs took weeks to fall off. He has a scar over one eye and squints so I named his Popeye. He's not Mr. Birdie's husband, and they've had a couple kids.

Mo (short for MObile Unit, I'll explain in a sec) was a pigeon I found at the humane society. I volunteered there a lot and on one busy day, there were two mobile until stops, when we take cats and dogs out into the public on a huge renovated RV. I was in between the two stops back at the shelter and I was leaving for lunch. I saw a woman drive in and she had a paper bag with a pigeon in it. She said she found it at the beach and it had a broken leg. It wouldn't fly and I knew the shelter would put it to sleep, so I offered to take it. I named it MO and after a couple months, the leg healed just enough that she could walk on it. Now, you can hardly tell it was broken.

Fatty and Squeaky are two of Mr. Birdie and Popeye's kids. Fatty was always fat, ever since birth, but Squeaky was a runt and they didn't feed him. I had to hand feed him every day until he could scream for food on his own. He's still pretty small for an adult male pigeon, but he's got a lot of spunk.

Another story involves Charlie. One day I walked outside to see my birds in the aviary and I saw a hawk, just standing there, a foot from the fence. All of the birds were huddling in the back of the cage except Charlie. Charlie felt it was his duty to protect everyone else, so he was lunging as hard as he could at the fence. He split the skin on his forehead open and his skull was shining through. That was the more horrible thing I'd ever seen. I rushed him inside and my mom and I tried desperately to stop the bleeding. Of course, this all had to happen at lunchtime, so none of the vets were in their offices. We waited for two hours to see a vet and it was way too expensive to give him stitches. We got some antibiotics and kept him at home by himself in a dog crate. He got his medicine every night, and he slowly started to improve. Today, he's still the same as before the accident, and he didn't even get a scar. That's a miracle.

Now, I've lost a couple birds. One dove was from my grandma's house and it looked like it'd been plucked alive. It must have been in terrible shock, and it died the next day. Another loss was two of Mr. Birdie’s children. She refused to sit on them, and they passed away in the cold. I also lost the dove, I mentioned in the first post. I also lost Silent Bob. He was such a sweet bird and never made any sounds (hence the name). But his legs were deformed and he couldn't walk or fly. I had to put him down, and I really miss him.

So, those are all of my pigeon's stories. As soon as I get some more birds, I'll have more stories to tell.

You can check out some of their pictures on my photobucket gallery. I don't have all of their pictures, but I have most:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/fuzzhead_smurf/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really enjoyed all your stories and seeing the pictures. Silent Bob looked like he was a special little bird. We have one named Mr. Humphries whose legs don't work very good but he can fly and spends his days in the aviary and nights inside the house.

You have some beautiful cats too. Is the husky yours?

I hope you'll continue to share stories with us. We all have plenty of our own.

And, BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very interesting stories and thanks for saving all these birds. My concern is "Silent Bob". Do you know what "splayed" or "spraddle" legs are? It looks like that is what was wrong with "Silent Bob" and he looks young enough in the photos that you probably could have corrected it. I'm coming down on you. Just asking a question and making sure that you are aware of the condition and that it can be corrected if you should ever come across it again. It's caused mostly when the baby is the only one in the nest or when there isn't enough nesting material in the nest. We've had probably 6 or so in our loft in the last 4 years and all have been corrected. It's easier to correct of caught early on, say by the age of 8 days or so. But as late as 2 weeks old can be corrected, just may take a little longer. Now I"ll go finish looking at your pictures!! LOL


----------



## fuzzhead_smurf (May 26, 2006)

No, the husky isn't mine. I really want a husky, but we can't have dogs at my house because we rent. The cats are mine. Spooky is the brown and orange tabby, Winky is the blue tabby, and Coco is the calico.
I also knew that Silent Bob was straddle-legged, but by the time I found out what his condition was, it was too late to help him. We tried hobbling and kept him all tied up for two weeks, but it didn't help enough to let him walk. I had to put him to sleep.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great stories and rescues.
I enjoyed reading them and are looking forward for more.

Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Great*

WELCOME FUZZY,Loved your stories,thought that the pictures were first class.I will be looking forward to the next story.This forum is loaded with first class people,and I am sure you will like us a lot,we do love great stories GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Three years ago or so, I never dreamed I would be sharing or reading stories about people and their PIGEONS! Thanks for sharing. Oh, by the way, we also like pictures!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Great Stories Fuzz! The happy and the sad ones. Thank You for the pictures too.

Feather


----------

